# Picture Day for the Newbies



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I took photos of all my new stock that I obtained at the ECMA show in December. I really enjoy taking photos of the mice as you can see. It helps me document them for future breeding choices. I enter all their information including photos in a database. Thought I would share some of my favorites...

EVLV Amadeus - Splashed Burmese Fox Texel Buck...I will have fun separating all the different genes at play here.

















EVLV Wolfgang - Splashed Burmese Fox Angora Buck...he has the most even coat

























EVLV Mozart - Tri Burmese Fox Angora Buck...has a butt train that is super long

















GYPT Blarney - Blue Buck

















GYPT Aurora - Dove Rex Doe

























GYPT Dita - Piebald Black Doe

























GYPT Heavenly - Piebald Blue Doe

















CSB Montecristo - Splashed Brindle Buck (c-diluted)

















WNT Earthtones - Splashed Chocolate or Cinnamon Doe, ain't she precious?

























GYPT Sylvester - Dove Rex Buck...big handsome boy


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

A very interesting group of mousies; I especially like Dita and Earthtones. Some of these mousies are quite young, are they not?


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes some are very young, Earthtones was exactly 4 weeks old when I picked her up 2 weeks ago so she's still a kitten. The others were born between September (Dove Rexes & Blues, Piebald Black) and November (Angora/Texel Burmese things).

This group should keep me busy for a long while. I'm not one of those people who concentrate on only one to three lines...I want to improve them all and color breed them all true and work on all the coat types...sounds like I'll have a lot of mice to play with but it's a bit of an obsession with me. I dream about my mice


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I know just how that is; I lie awake at night thinking about what combinations to try next in breeding.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I guess a true artist wants to have the entire box of 64 crayons to work with! :lol: :shock:


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Woah! Such beautiful little guys!


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Woah! Such beautiful little guys!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

i gave you the ped for monte cristo right?......lol i feel like i forgot to give one to somebody...lol


----------



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow, beautiful group of mice. I love Earthtones


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

> i gave you the ped for monte cristo right?


Yep, I got his pedigree. I love his cute little face...he's so sweet. I just paired him with my nice piebald unmarked brindle doe Peaches. They seemed to really like each other  We'll probably see babies in 21 days!


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

GYPT Blarney - Blue Buck

is the prettyest little bean, i always have a soft spot for grey/silver, and great photos


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you so much for all the compliments everyone! I'll post future generation pictures too


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

oh some of your mousies have the same long fluffy coat as some of my does, what is the correct term? Angora??

p.s i want to pinch ur blue buck hes a handsome boy :mrgreen:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, lovely mice- I adore Heavenly and Dita!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

> oh some of your mousies have the same long fluffy coat as some of my does, what is the correct term? Angora??


The ones I have are angora but there is also a long hair gene that is separate from angora I believe. I love the density in your mouse, you said she was a doe? That's awesome if so because usually the does don't have as nice of a coat because of fluctuation in hormones.

Heavenly and Dita are sisters and have been together since they were conceived...hopefully they will raise a bunch of blue babies together.


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

Earthtones is a very pretty mouse!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh you will have to post photos of Montecristo's babies!! You should breed him to a self doe...I want to know for sure if he's brindle...lol I'm pretty sure he is....but not positive...lol


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Montecristo is definitely a mystery that will keep me busy trying to solve. Right now he's paired up with my piebald unmarked brindle doe that also has c-dilutes just because they both looked similar but as soon as I'm sure he's done the deed then I can pair him up with on of my self does that are ready. Lots of babies in his future and you can be sure that I'll post pics!


----------

